# Language



## Scott Bushey (Oct 30, 2005)

NKJ Genesis 3:9 Then the LORD God called to Adam and said to him, "Where are you?"


What language did God utilize to speak to Adam?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 30, 2005)

I have no idea, but my mom would swear that it was Hebrew.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 30, 2005)

It was probably a very ancient form of Hebrew. That would be the best to my knowledge. Unlike what mainstream wants us to think he was no neandrathal. 

Blade


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 30, 2005)

According to my dictionary, Proto-Indo-European is the parent language of a huge family of languages that originates several thousand years ago in the region of the north fertile crescent.

Hebrew is not one of those languages. It belongs to a different, another huge family.

According to another article I read sometime (may have been Creation magazine or their Technical Journal), there are a handful of these language families. Proto-languages in each go back to a common "starting point" in time. Languages in general seem to "travel" in a cyclical pattern, from complex grammar, or inflections, or etc., to simple, and back again; although no complete cycle appears to have been gone through during recorded history. One interesting thng is, none of the proto-languages appear to present scholarship to be recognizably related (no master "parent" language); and none appear on the scene in history at the same cyclical point, i.e. one appears (suddenly) in history inflected, another simple etc. And yet, the fertile crescent seems to be a common location for the origins of all the world's language families.

In a related matter, the linguistic theories of the brilliant Noam Chomsky, concerning human language learning, origins, etc., indicate that we are hard-wired to be liguisitic communicators. Although he vehemently, angrily denies it, he has been attacked as a (gasp) creationist. Evolution theory just cannot incorporate his findings (therefore, he _must_ be wrong. Haha. So much for unbiased "science".)

Why that little digression? Only to point out that the language question finds no conflict in a biblical scenario, either from a _creationist_ standpoint, or a Tower of Babel scenario. The explanation fits the facts as they have been discovered. Unlike Lyell's fictionalized geology 
(like his whole-cloth contrivance on the history of Niagara Falls--another digression: his research on the rate of erosion consisted of a few measurements, and asking locals how fast the ledge was eroding; when their information (several feet per year) didn't accord with his evolutionary pre-committments, he simply rejected his findings and published his claim that Niagara's erosion had been ongoing for multiple centuries longer than any biblical time frame would allow for, when in fact Niagara's erosion matches biblical history very well)
[back to the main subject] Unlike Lyell's fictionalized geology, so far there is no attempt to radically skew the data to fit evolutionary pre-committments.

So, what language did God use in the garden? Unless the one language was _replaced_ at Babel by all the proto-languages, probably one of the proto-languages _is_ the original language, of Noah and family anyway. Now whether or not that language was also the precise language of Adam and Eve or not is something I suspect will have to wait to heaven.

(Although one pastor, Hebrew-lover, friend of mine is positive that Hebrew is so ideal a language that it *must* be heaven's language...  )

[Edited on 10-31-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 30, 2005)

Uhh, Hebrew is definitely not ideal! And I mean that in the stem that emphasizes it the most.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 30, 2005)

I could swear the original language was King James English.....


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> I could swear the original language was King James English.....



Of course. That is the perfect, God inspired language of the Bible, and if you read anything other than it, it isn't God's Word and you hate Jesus and other such things that are logical results of using a different English translation of the Bible. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Oct 30, 2005)

I think it is a dangerous question at best!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Michael Butterfield_
> I think it is a dangerous question at best!



Michael,
Why is that?

Dangerous is running into a burning building!
Dangerous is going on a Christian crusade in Yemen!
Dangerous is walking on broken glass.
Dangerous is trying to pick up a quarter that you dropped into a rattlesnake cage.
Dangerous is.......well, you get the point.

[Edited on 10-31-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Saiph (Oct 30, 2005)

Being that it was before the results of the fall really worked themselves out in history, and pre Babel, perhaps it was superior to greek whatever it was. Yet, God did choose hebrew for Moses to limn His revelation the pentateuch. And Akkadian, or sumerian just do not seem as refined.

Who knows ?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 30, 2005)

No its New King James English because Im NKJV ONLY!!!



blade


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Michael Butterfield_
> ...



 Yes, I get the point, but it is still a dangerous question for which we have no revealed answer. It is questions like this  that always make me think of that reference in the Institutes where Calvin writes, "When a certain shameless (no I am not calling you shameless :bigsmile: ) fellow mockingly asked a pious old man what God had done before the creation of the world, the latter aptly countered that he had been building hell for the curious." (I.14.1) According to the Battles Translation and McNeill edition this is a quotation from Augustine in _Confessions_ XI. Anyway you get my point. 

Without wanting to turn to a clichÃ©, what of Deut 29:29


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Michael Butterfield_
> Yes, I get the point, but it is still a dangerous question for which we have no revealed answer. It is questions like this  that always make me think of that reference in the Institutes where Calvin writes, "When a certain shameless (no I am not calling you shameless :bigsmile: ) fellow mockingly asked a pious old man what God had done before the creation of the world, the latter aptly countered that he had been building hell for the curious." (I.14.1) According to the Battles Translation and McNeill edition this is a quotation from Augustine in _Confessions_ XI. Anyway you get my point.
> 
> Without wanting to turn to a clichÃ©, what of Deut 29:29



This is really funny - I used this exact same story outside church tonight while talking with Jim and the young guys!


----------



## py3ak (Oct 31, 2005)

My mom was sure the language of heaven would be Icelandic.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 31, 2005)

What's with everyone's mother having an opinion on this?


----------



## py3ak (Oct 31, 2005)

I suppose this is what mothers do to amuse inquisitive children.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 31, 2005)

Icelandic now that I can agree with


----------



## py3ak (Oct 31, 2005)

My mom has a book of poems primarily about the Passion of Christ in Icelandic that she is very fond of --she also liked the sagas.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 31, 2005)

Ive got the Sagas but have to finish a few other book's before I can read them. Definetely looking forward to them.

blade


----------



## py3ak (Oct 31, 2005)

Do you read Icelandic? My brother and his wife just returned from Iceland a little while ago.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 31, 2005)

It's in english I want to one day learn Icelandic!!!


----------

